# Justin.tv On Cmtouchpad



## gamegiants (Oct 30, 2011)

GoogleTV is rolling out it's update next week (market finally on GoogleTV!) and I thought I would make an apk for jugoolo.com... Jugoolo is a GoogleTV client for justinTV. I thought I would also roll one for my favorite device the cmtouchpad while I was at it. You can get the apk for cmtouchpad at http://www.jugoolo.com/jugoolo.apk .One annoyance is the zoom on the search box.... If people start using the app I'll fix it up....


----------



## gamegiants (Oct 30, 2011)

A little How To:

select a category from the menu
wait for screenshots to load
advance or go backwards by quickly swiping the screenshot, or by tapping to the left or right of it
tap the screenshot itself to launch the stream in flash
use the back button to return to the list


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

Was gonna give it a try, but when I click on the link, it just he coding page and not actually downloading.


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Downloaded apk and it errors out..

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

Warus said:


> Downloaded apk and it errors out..
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Same problem here...


----------



## gamegiants (Oct 30, 2011)

Link is back up, had an issue with WebView losing state, made a new apk with a work around...... If I figure out a true fix I'll post an update...


----------



## QuePaso (Jul 26, 2011)

Will this work for twith.tv also or is that a different company?


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

This did not download for me on the stock browser, but did download with Opera.


----------



## gamegiants (Oct 30, 2011)

This is for the CMTouchPad, Android, not for WebOS. ........

And Twit is usually the first or second stream under Science & Tech


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok link worked now. Thanks

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

